# Sensual Texting



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

From time to time, the subject of sexting is brought up in the context of how to spice things up, or looking for advice on how to get a partner to feel comfortable doing it. Often times, exapmples are asked for and given. Today, my STBW and I had a very enjoyable lunch together at home, and once she left for work, our texting began in the normal mundane way, but it very naturally evolved into what I think is a great example of not necessarily blatant sexting, but more sensual texting.

Me: How is work going for you so far my Love?
Her: What work? 
Me: Ha! Hope your day goes quickly 
Her: Yeah, me too cuz I wanna be home with my gorgeous, sexy man <3 Looking as forward to desert tonight as I did lunch today 
Me: Oh baby, me too...your sweet smell on my fingers is driving me wild...that was FANTASTIC at lunch today baby, I only hope it was anywhere near as good for you as it was for me <3
Her: Thinking about having you in my mouth is driving ME wild 
Me: ...and thinking about why my fingers smell so intoxicating...
Her: Because they have been recently performing magic on me
Me: The real magic is the way you respond to my touch...
Her: No baby, its your touch <3
Me: You're the perfect canvas, my muse <3
Her: and I will be that perfect canvas over and over and over again for the rest of our lives my Lover <3
Me: and I will treasure it always my Lover, my forever Love <3


Others who share this kind of connection and communication with their SO, feel free to add your own examples, and maybe explain a bit how this helps keep the passion and desire alive.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense, but what's your question? Unless you like creating threads that get shut down shortly after you create them...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> No offense, but what's your question? Unless you like creating threads that get shut down shortly after you create them...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking that might happen actually, and it may very well. If the mods want me to remove this, I gladly will with no hesitation. If they do, it will be the first thread I have ever had get shut down  

I had been looking through some other threads where the subject of sexting came up in the context of looking for examples of spicing things up and such, and it got me thinking...


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I do this with my wife but not as often as I would like, it kind of gets her in the mood and opens up the flavors a bit more, she has been known to "get busy" with me as I drive home after picking her up from work, not something that would happen otherwise.

I asked her what she liked about it and she explained that it allowed her to have her own mind movie of what the words said and it enabled her to add bits as she thought it through, I am forbidden to do the whole sexting thing with her when she is very busy or away at competitions, she says it gets very frustrating not being able to do what we write each other and if she is busy, she says it is down right distracting!!

Personally I like to sext my wife, and she likes to encourage me too, not sure I would have unlocked so many doors with her had I not had the advantage of being able to coerce and persuade her subconscious that she might like it


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> I do this with my wife but not as often as I would like, it kind of gets her in the mood and opens up the flavors a bit more, she has been known to "get busy" with me as I drive home after picking her up from work, not something that would happen otherwise.
> 
> I asked her what she liked about it and she explained that it allowed her to have her own mind movie of what the words said and it enabled her to add bits as she thought it through, I am forbidden to do the whole sexting thing with her when she is very busy or away at competitions, she says it gets very frustrating not being able to do what we write each other and if she is busy, she says it is down right distracting!!
> 
> Personally I like to sext my wife, and she likes to encourage me too, not sure I would have unlocked so many doors with her had I not had the advantage of being able to coerce and persuade her subconscious that she might like it


I think that for some people, it is much easier to open up in this way, than face to face, and I think you are exactly right in that it can open avenues that otherwise wouldn't be open. My STBW knows my work schedule pretty well, and knows when I have meetings and such, and what they are about, so depending on the meeting I am in, she will send the texts or pictures right in the middle, and personally I don't mind it a bit, though it can get distracting, but not in a bad way. It's a good thing your wife finds it frustrating and distracting in the way she does


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I think that for some people, it is much easier to open up in this way, than face to face, and I think you are exactly right in that it can open avenues that otherwise wouldn't be open. My STBW knows my work schedule pretty well, and knows when I have meetings and such, and what they are about, so depending on the meeting I am in, she will send the texts or pictures right in the middle, and personally I don't mind it a bit, though it can get distracting, but not in a bad way. It's a good thing your wife finds it frustrating and distracting in the way she does


We used to do it a lot when I worked shifts and when on lates I would use it to keep her up and "ready" for me when I got home, I used to send her some "interesting" pictures too and she would reciprocate, even in our 30s we can behave like teenagers LOL

She is away this week and on Sunday when they are driving back I will start her off, probably after lunch, she will be ready for the taking when they get back and then I can show her how much I have missed her


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> We used to do it a lot when I worked shifts and when on lates I would use it to keep her up and "ready" for me when I got home, I used to send her some "interesting" pictures too and she would reciprocate, *even in our 30s we can behave like teenagers* LOL
> 
> She is away this week and on Sunday when they are driving back I will start her off, probably after lunch, she will be ready for the taking when they get back and then I can show her how much I have missed her


My STBW is 37 and I am 41, and we often joke about how much we act like teenagers. Though we also know that just through age and experience, sometimes we would make those teenagers heads explode if they saw what we got up to through texting 

The timing is pretty important too like you said...prime the pump at the perfect time...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Big guy and I absolutely love to do this. I will start sexting him mid day and by the time I get home he is ready to go....he's retired.. we just resently figured out the adding pics to texts....that's fun too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> She is away this week and on Sunday when they are driving back I will start her off, probably after lunch, she will be ready for the taking when they get back and then I can show her how much I have missed her


 My wife goes out of town a fair bit for work. I don't send stuff during her working time, but the heat really gets turned up once she is finished for the week and headed to the airport. Since she is flying out of major airports, there is usually anywhere from 20 min to an hour or more on the tarmac, and we get plenty racy. I often wonder about the person sitting next to her. With her phone constantly going, you know there has to be times when a seat mate just has to be glancing over for a peek.


----------



## breedlove711 (Jul 15, 2013)

My husband and I like to sext but I found it hard to text him mundane things right after a sexy text and we were worried our kids would see/read what we send each other. I found an app called Couple that we use. It saves our pictures, we can text, and it's password protected!that way we only use that for sexy texts and we use our texting for daily life things. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

breedlove711 said:


> My husband and I like to sext but I found it hard to text him mundane things right after a sexy text and we were worried our kids would see/read what we send each other. I found an app called Couple that we use. It saves our pictures, we can text, and it's password protected!that way we only use that for sexy texts and we use our texting for daily life things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol my wife and I last year had been sexting a bit. Then she took the kids to her parents for the weekend and I stayed home to work. When she was on the way back, I sent her a sext, but she had given her phone to our 10 year old to play a game while she was driving! Woops. And of course he announces it to the whole car. All three sons, DS16's girlfriend....ugg. Then of course it gets around to the in laws, a couple friends...once the kids know, everyone knows.


----------

